# where to buy dubia roaches



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anybody know where I can buy a culture of dubia roaches? Thanks.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Try this site Insects and Other Invertebrates - Arachnoboards


[email protected] said:


> Does anybody know where I can buy a culture of dubia roaches? Thanks.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Here's and even better site I found with Google. Dubia Roaches for Sale: Buy Blaptica dubia Roaches Here


[email protected] said:


> Does anybody know where I can buy a culture of dubia roaches? Thanks.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Just remember, it is technically illegal to ship these across state lines, as they are considered a pest by the USDA. I'd personally try looking for some at a local, in-state herp show.


----------



## verybadcow (Aug 6, 2010)

There also someone selling some on craigslist in the los angeles. You can do a search for dubia and find his posting, he sells colonies also apparently. Might hit him up for shipping, cant be too tough to ship, hell they're roaches, they'll survive a nuclear blast.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

You may want to consider Turkistan Roaches (Blatta lateralis) - they don't climb like the dubai ones do.
Turkistan Roaches:Blatta lateralis:Turkistan Roaches:Blatta lateralis
Blaberus Home Page


----------



## verybadcow (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a certain respect for those of you who dabble in the roach art, and more so for your other halves who dont share the same understanding of providing a varied diet.


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

I breed dubias and have breed turks in the past. Turks climb and also make a sticky excrement when scared. Not fun when trying to pick out specific sizes. Dubias are by far the better feeder. I never have problems with them climbing.

Also shipping is legal as long as all states involved they are legal. They must be sealed inside a plastic container that is proofed against escapes. They are illegal in FL.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, we have plenty of gigantic roaches down here already. Some species fly and others spray a sickly sweet, disgusting odor when threatened or squished.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Lunar Gecko said:


> Also shipping is legal as long as all states involved they are legal.


 As far as the USDA is concerned, all species of roaches commonly kept in the trade (with the exception of hissers) are agricultural pests, and interstate transport is not allowed.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I am with you on that! 

I don't want to hijack the thread, but did you see the video of the guy who broke the world record for the number of hissing roaches he could stuff in his mouth? I mean what if he had a gag reflect and accidentally bit down? Or what if one of the roaches had to relieve itself?








verybadcow said:


> I have a certain respect for those of you who dabble in the roach art, and more so for your other halves who dont share the same understanding of providing a varied diet.


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Thats very odd because I contacted the department of Agriculture here in my state and they say it depends on the state you are shipping to. I ship roaches all the time labeled with whats in the box and I have never had a problem. It comes down to the climate. Yes they could survive if they got out in say FL or very southern TX but thats it. Even in Mississippi they could not survive the winters. Prolonged temps below 60f and humidity below 40 % they can become sterile. They also tend to die off at lows below 50f.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I think it's pretty crazy too. My info comes from communication with the USDA. I believe that interstate commerce is regulated by the feds.


----------



## paintballislife (Apr 14, 2010)

I will second on dubias, i love them as a feeder, easy to handle, arnt too fast, DONT CLIMB WELL AT ALL. The babies can kinda climb big sterilite bins but scotch tape fixes that. Dont fly or bite, dont stink. Great feeder.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Does anybody know where I can buy a culture of dubia roaches? Thanks.


Where are you located? If you're in PA or within driving distance I'll give you a few dozen . . . Lateralis or Dubia . . . or both . . . neither climbs out of my sterilite bins though i do have a bead of vasaline around the top just in case.

No shipping so don't ask . . .


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I live in west tennessee. So thats a little bit too far of a drive.  Thanks anyways though.


----------



## kackerman (Sep 7, 2015)

Actually, the price of getting them online has come down a lot. You might check out some sites like discountdubias.com.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

My wife bought us a starter culture of hundreds of dubias of various size off craigslist for $20.00 I would start there.


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

zBrinks said:


> I think it's pretty crazy too. My info comes from communication with the USDA. I believe that interstate commerce is regulated by the feds.


Yes, according to USDA regulations, almost any insect that they consider a potential "plant pest" is illegal to ship interstate without a permit. This really seems to depend on individual interpretations by USDA officials, but it is best to avoid shipping plant-feeding insect species.


----------



## jake9134 (Apr 28, 2010)

My petco just started carrying both dubias and hissers. You might get lucky and be able to get a startup colony with no shipping.


----------

